# What is the best sound deadening material?



## jason6 (Jan 31, 2011)

im looking into deadening my trunk and i want to know the best way and the best material. I was thinking about rhino liner... any suggestions?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i suggest you take a little bit of your time to educate yourself on this forum, using the search function because this question has been asked about a million times. just look around a bit, there was actually a recent thread about it that was several pages long. but i will help you with some simple information that you will read to understand how to properly deaden a vehicle.

just read this page below and you will have gallons of knowledge fed directly to your brain.

www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi 

also companies to look at;

second skin audio
rammatt
cascade
dynamat
brown bread

even elemental designs (but i wouldnt recommend them)

now go do research!


----------



## jason6 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol thanks req!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

sound deadener showdown cld tiles are amazing for vibrations, rattles, etc.


----------

